
Ask HN: What is the most important information for you in job posting? - starikovs
Hey there!<p>I&#x27;m just worried about the straight text job postings that are really hard to read. Often HRs message me on LinkedIn and send a huge straight text job description and almost always I don&#x27;t read all the description but I&#x27;m looking for the most important information for me. So, I will be happy if HRs will message me only the essential information in job descriptions.<p>Bad examples of what I&#x27;m talking about:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jobs.github.com&#x2F;positions&#x2F;b6c80cae-c346-11e7-86c5-c93f25ed52e5<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;boll-and-branch.workable.com&#x2F;j&#x2F;D706917161<p>For that I just want to ask everyone who understands me. What is the most important information you&#x27;re looking for in job postings? (salary, requirements, full time or contract, remote or onsite, visa sponsorship, etc.)<p>I&#x27;m just going to create a sort of a service with a template to create job postings with only important information about a job.
======
muzani
Salary range

What they do - pitch it to me like you would pitch an investor. If you're
hiring people solely on tech stack, the team is likely pretty bad.

Tech stack, but not too rigid. I want to know whether a company uses React or
Laravel, but not every single library.

Interview process

Some hint that the recruiters are competent and that the office isn't
terrible. Which is just to know that the team I'll be working with is good.

~~~
pimmen
I absolutely agree with number two. I love coding and solving problems but I
get so much more enjoyment if it's something I believe in too. I'm fortunate
to be at a place where I can actually listen to the non-techs and say "what
you're doing is so cool, what tools do you want me to make?".

------
superqwert
Salary range, Working hours (/flexible) and Holiday #

Location/remote

What problems you will be solving

What tech stack you use

------
taprun
Salary range

The problems that you're hoping your new hire to address

------
owebmaster
Salary - it shows confidence and usually the ones with salary range published
is above market.

------
starikovs
Salary range

Location or remote

Tech stack and essential requirements

Project description

